# Graveyard/ Nine Mile Hole... Flyfishing



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am headed down friday staying in one of the cabins off the first cut to the left and was seeing if anyone has spent time trying to fish Nine Mile Hole... I will be fishing out of a kayak since the boat i have wont run in there. What kind of flies? Size Tippet? I will be targeting reds and if some of the water is deep enough trout. 


41


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Dupree Spoonflies, Chart/White & tan/white bead eye clousers #4, Gurglers in Tan/Pink, All White & Chart/white, Merkins or kwans, small poppers (I prefer VIP Style) and Seaducers in Red/White & Nat. Grizzley with orange, Scates Shrimp and Deceivers.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I haven't been there in a long time, but it is a great area to fish. Lots of water for tailing reds and night fishing for schoolie trout was non stop.

Bring standard 9ft. 10-12Lb salt water leaders and fluoro bite tippits of 15-17lb for larger reds, trout and ladyfish. If you need a longer leader remember to extend the butt with 40-50lb mono not the tip.

Flies: All the standards, clousers, shrimp, crab flies, some very lightly weighted. Also Mini poppers and gurglers. For night fishing glass minnow or shrimp patterns pearl or glow color. If you fish under the lights you can go through a lot of flies.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Ditto on the VIP poppers.. the reds down there love to bury their nose in the mud and I have found they will inhale the poppers if you get them close to their noses. Also keep in mind there are some large trout down there I have done really well on white and pink bendback deceivers swimming them through the potholes. The spoon will work great if the water is off color over the grass and through the potholes. I have always done best on the edges. 


Good Luck and be safe
Capt Andy Hernandez


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Would bass poppers work???? ANd if i used 25 lb. flurocarbon would that be to heavy????


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

The bass poppers would work for a short time but overnight unless the hooks were stailess they would rust and have a chance of breaking. Anything not stainless does not last long in the salt water or salt air. I usually use 16lb flouro or 20lb mono there is not much to cut your line down there. You could go by bass pro or cabelas type place and find some salt water poppers or if you have a flyshop near you. also do not overlook the clouser.


Capt Andy


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

25lb Fluoro will sink some surface flies. You can skip the bite tippit except for lady fish and do fine. A very short piece of 25 would work if you didn't have anything else.


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Where and how do you fish the Depree Spoonflies????


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Dupree spponflies in gold are great! they can be tough to throw if the wind kicks up if you are a right handed caster keep the wind at your back blowing over your left shoulder so the fly has a tendency to blow away from you. Cast into the potholes and strip back with a steady retrieve. I usually vary my retrieve with some start stops, if you see fish cast ahead and bring the spoon in front of them. Spoons are a good searching fly when the water is too deep to sight cast or on cloudy days or murky water.
Capt Andy


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

the Dupree spoon fly is money. down in corpus, the only place i've found them is at Roys bait. Good luck, that should be a blast


----------

